# Revenue Form12 for 2011 ?



## mum23 (29 May 2012)

Hi my husband received a form12 from Revenue yesterday, as he is an employee and has all his paye etc..paid by his employer, we are puzzled as to why he received this form. He has never received one of these before and would be grateful if anyone can shed some light as reasons as to why he has suddenly received it. We used to file our own Med1 and Med2 a few years ago but I don't see how this form is related to the Form 12.
It seems that one has to return it filled by Oct 2012, what happens if we don't fill it in as we are sure that the employer as its a local authority has always filed what need to go to Revenue every year. Thanks in advance if someone may be able to help with my query.


----------



## moyno (29 May 2012)

I got one too.

I hope the reason I was singled out for special treatment was due to a bigish MED1 claim (laser eye surgery and 3 consultant visits).


----------



## evoque2012 (29 May 2012)

I got one also and Im a Public Servant.


----------



## evoque2012 (29 May 2012)

My only concern is that I have received a modest dividend on some shares for the past few years. Dividend witholding tax at 20 % was deducted. Should I have been liable for further tax ? I pay tax at the higher rate.


----------



## olddoll (29 May 2012)

Very interesting!  I also received one yesterday.  I thought I got the form because I retired at end of 2010!


----------



## mandelbrot (29 May 2012)

They are sent out at random to a certain proportion of PAYE taxpayers - no need for alarm, just fill it in and send it back.


----------



## GoldWings (29 May 2012)

I used to work for a company as a PAYE worker too but each year we got shares. I had to fill out one of them too - got it because of the shares.


----------



## hastalavista (29 May 2012)

evoque2012 said:


> My only concern is that I have received a modest dividend on some shares for the past few years. Dividend witholding tax at 20 % was deducted. Should I have been liable for further tax ? I pay tax at the higher rate.



Yes u should have returned it, as well as told them when u acquired the shares if u have made a return.

You can go back 4 years without too much hassle


----------



## callybags (30 May 2012)

> You can go back 4 years without too much hassle but they are getting sticky re making returns on time. I did 4 last October, 3 of which were late.
> 
> 3 penalties of euro 1,250 odd for each year were levied.


 
Hi Hastalavista

This is interesting. Was it Form 12 that you were late sending in?

I always thought it was Form 11 that late filing charges were levied against, but that you could send in Form 12s for previous years without any penalty so long as there was no extra tax due.

Maybe I thought wrong all along though.


----------



## hastalavista (30 May 2012)

Missed the 12 bit, was looking at the tax on the dividends part of the question with a bottle of wine, have amended my op...

You are correct about the fines on the Form 11:


----------



## Conshine (30 May 2012)

I usually do this in the ROS system - I havent got around to it yet so far this year.
I assumed they send them out if X months pass any you have not submitted.
Should I do it online and bin the paper version?
Do both?
Or just the paper version.

Maybe I will call them - Paper version seems quite daunting!


----------



## mum23 (30 May 2012)

Hi all.  RE: FORM 12.... I'm after ringing Revenue and was told that people are selected randomly to receive Form 12 and its basically to see if what they have on their system is same as one is going to send in to them.


----------



## mandelbrot (30 May 2012)

mum23 said:


> Hi all. RE: FORM 12.... I'm after ringing Revenue and was told that people are selected randomly to receive Form 12 and its basically to see if what they have on their system is same as one is going to send in to them.


 
As I said...


----------



## mum23 (30 May 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> As I said...



Sorry I did nt see your post , thanks


----------



## mandelbrot (30 May 2012)

Conshine said:


> I usually do this in the ROS system - I havent got around to it yet so far this year.
> I assumed they send them out if X months pass any you have not submitted.
> Should I do it online and bin the paper version?
> Do both?
> ...


 
Hold on, are you talking about a Form 11 or Form 12?

Form 11 is for self-assessment taxpayers, and goes in on ROS; Form 12 can't be done online, but if you are a "normal" PAYE taxpayer, you can request balancing statements etc. using the PAYE Anytime service (a separate offshoot from ROS).

If you have things you need to declare that you can't do using PAYE Anytime, then you may need to fill in the Form 12, BUT YOU ABSOLUTELY SHOULD NOT DO IT ONLINE *AND* SUBMIT THE PAPER FORM - it wouldn't cause the universe to implode but you'd confuse the hell out of someone, and it'd be a monumental waste of your own time...


----------



## evoque2012 (30 May 2012)

hastalavista said:


> Yes u should have returned it, as well as told them when u acquired the shares if u have made a return.
> 
> You can go back 4 years without too much hassle


 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mrs Vimes (30 May 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> If you have things you need to declare that you can't do using PAYE Anytime, then you may need to fill in the Form 12, BUT YOU ABSOLUTELY SHOULD NOT DO IT ONLINE *AND* SUBMIT THE PAPER FORM - it wouldn't cause the universe to implode but you'd confuse the hell out of someone, and it'd be a monumental waste of your own time...




Perhaps things have changed since PAYE anytime went live but certainly a few years back if a taxpayer who had an outstanding Form 12 made a request for a balancing statement that request would be refused until the Form 12 was submitted.

Basically, if you are issued a Form 12 which has your name and PPSN pre-printed then it will be on Revenue's system that you have been required to submit a return for that period and there can be consequences for failure to do so.


----------



## mandelbrot (30 May 2012)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Perhaps things have changed since PAYE anytime went live but certainly a few years back if a taxpayer who had an outstanding Form 12 made a request for a balancing statement that request would be refused until the Form 12 was submitted.
> 
> Basically, if you are issued a Form 12 which has your name and PPSN pre-printed then it will be on Revenue's system that you have been required to submit a return for that period and there can be consequences for failure to do so.



You're 100% right, and I can see I wasn't clear in what I said... I was talking about a person who just wants to get a balancing statement, and prints off a form 12 for themselves. We've gone full circle now!  

Bottom line is:
Form 12's get sent out at random.
If you get sent one you're obliged to complete and return it.
If you aren't sent one, it is generally easier and quicker to use PAYEanytime, than to print and complete the paper form.
However depending on your circumstances, you may not be able to get everything done on PAYEanytime, in which case you'll need a Form 12.


----------



## buddhitree (6 Jun 2012)

i have also received a form 12 which worries me.  i have non declared rental income even though i make a loss every year on my apartment.  does this mean I lose my TRS and will have to pay interest and penalties?  
any info would be appreciated and helpful.  i plan on going to see a tax advisor first though.


----------



## MentalNote (22 Jun 2012)

I also got the Form 12 this year. I did not work in 2011 but do have some shares from a European country that I need to declare.

Does any one know where on the form you should put this dividend info? Section  22, 23 and 24 cover UK, US and Canada. Where do you put dividends for other countries?


----------



## Abbeykiller (2 Jul 2012)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Perhaps things have changed since PAYE anytime went live but certainly a few years back if a taxpayer who had an outstanding Form 12 made a request for a balancing statement that request would be refused until the Form 12 was submitted.



Things haven't changed - I have just received one of these too for 2011 , despite the fact that I had already submitted Medical expenses online and had a balancing statement for 2011 and a repayment from Revenue . If I log in now I cannot see the details for 2011 - I get a message saying something like "on hold awaiting return of Form 12"


----------



## ettieie (28 Jul 2012)

Buddhitree - how did you get on?


----------

